# Main Salmon Drinking Water



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Pretty sure we filtered out of the river - some anyway. I would always go sidestream if possible.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There is a spigot at Fivemile Bar aka Buckskin Bill Museum and Store. Bring a few bucks for an ice cream bar or Root Beer Float too. They have jugs of ice for sale too (among other things that you would expect). I think we went through there on day 4 or 5.

I imagine some of the lodges have water fill up too, but not sure the protocol for that and whether they will let you or not. Most of the side creeks looked pretty clean and clear, but I wouldn't risk drinking straight out of the creek without boiling or filtering it.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Corn Creek had water a week ago. Water at Buckskin Bills as well. We had two large Katadyn filters we used mostly.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

we bring a katadyn base camp and a couple extra filters. we just scoop straight from the river. group of 24 last year, 5 rafts, each with a 7 gallon jug to start with. and we all came off the river with full jugs. creek by upper lantz is ice cold and a great place to grab water.


----------



## RASIL (Jan 18, 2010)

You can get water at Alice Springs Creek. No need to filter. Stop at bottom of eddy and walk downstream to the creek. Trail is hard to find.

Don't bother the private lodge. They do a lot of grief counseling and clients need the privacy.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

main salmon water is totally filterable. We use a hangbag gravity feed type filter. Reed Creek is also cold and a good camp as well to stay and filter water.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Use South side water.*

Lots of good water available on the Main. I would pump from the left side.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

The main stem should be clear but it passes though a lot of ag land and some towns before you see it, so I'd be concerned about chemical (fertilizer) and animal waste more than anything. There are plenty of cold, clear side streams that you can collect from and filter. Plus the previously mentioned Buckskin Bill's and Corn Cr.


----------

